# select box transparent



## mimose (6. Juli 2002)

hallo,

ich habe eine selectbox über einem hintergrundbild liegen und diese box hätte ich gerne bis auf einen kleinen rahmen drum herum transparent... weiß hier wer wie das geht???? 

danke schonmal

greez mario


----------



## braindad (6. Juli 2002)

AFAIK geht das mit select boxen nicht. die setzen sich auch über alle regeln bei divs hinweg: sind immer oben, auch wenn das sie enthaltende div ganz unten sein sollte. das selbe gilt wohl für die transparenz.


----------



## mimose (6. Juli 2002)

danke erstmal dsa du mir geantwortet hast...

vielleicht gibt es eine andere lösung?

ich bräuchte ein popupmenü was sich an den hintergrund anpasst...

ne transparente selectbox is wohl da das ab nahe liegenste was


----------



## MistR-X (11. Juli 2002)

geht das nicht mit "filter:alpha(opacity=wertvon1bis100)" oder geht das bei select boxen nicht?


----------



## brÅinstorm (12. Juli 2002)

es geht mit einem kleinen trick:

du nimmst eine transparente 1x1px große gif grafik, dann kannst du die als hintergrund definieren.


```
<select style="background-image:url(free.gif);">
```

das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## sam (15. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von brÅinstorm _
> *das sollte funktionieren. *


sicher? hab ich alles schon probiert, und hab irgendwie nie ein  gescheites ergebnis gehabt...erklärs mir =)


----------



## MistR-X (16. Juli 2002)

ausschnitt aus selfhtml:

Die Filter sind für die folgenden HTML-Elemente gedacht (bei anderen funktionieren sie nicht):

body (Effekt betrifft die gesamte angezeigte Seite)
button (Effekt betrifft die Schaltfläche)
div (Effekt betrifft den Bereich in Verbindung mit den Style-Sheet-Angaben width: und/oder height: und/oder position
img (Effekt betrifft die referenzierte Grafik)
input (Effekt betrifft das Eingabefeld)
marquee (Effekt betrifft den Lauftext)
span (Effekt betrifft den Bereich in Verbindung mit den Style-Sheet-Angaben width: und/oder height: und/oder position
table (Effekt betrifft die Tabelle)
td (Effekt betrifft die Datenzelle einer Tabelle)
textarea (Effekt betrifft das mehrzeilige Eingabefeld)
tfoot (Effekt betrifft den Fußbereich einer Tabelle)
th (Effekt betrifft die Kopfzelle einer Tabelle)
thead (Effekt betrifft den Kopfbereich einer Tabelle)
tr (Effekt betrifft die Zeile einer Tabelle)

hmm sieht nicht so aus als würd das ehen


----------



## sam (16. Juli 2002)

hätte mich auch gewundert...
warten auf css3...oder 4 =)


----------

